
What is the purpose of this “red room” in “Stranger Things”? - King-Aaron
https://movies.stackexchange.com/questions/102266/what-is-the-purpose-of-this-red-room-in-stranger-things
======
I_am_neo
It's a dark room for exposing film to photographs, from way back when you did
it by hand using pans of chemicals. The light allows you to see enough to work
without exposing the photo sensitive materials and ruining your work.

"When making black-and-white prints, a safelight is commonly used to
illuminate the work area. Since the majority of black-and-white papers are
sensitive to only blue, or to blue and green light, a red- or amber-colored
light can be safely used without exposing the paper" \-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darkroom](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darkroom)

